
Boeing's travails show what's wrong with modern capitalism - romaniitedomum
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/11/boeing-capitalism-deregulation
======
nicky19890202
In fact, no matter what happens, there is a problem, just how, or whether it
needs to be solved.

